# Free Ammo! Courtesy of Marty at RSB (closed)



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok Folks;

Having been sufficiently distracted by life for the last few weeks, I will go ahead and run the last "guess the number" contest for some of the free Ammo that Marty was kind enough to provide me. 

Previous conditions still apply, Post a number between 1 and 1000 and the three closest to the number I picked and sent to Aaron will receive 3 pounds of 1/2 inch steel bearings from Royal Steel, Courtesy of Marty, via me. Marty provided the ammo, I'm doing the sorting and mailing, winners provide the postage for the small flat rate priority box via paypal (or special arrangement) 

Happy Shooting! 

James


----------



## StrongFowl (Dec 8, 2010)

---------------------------------------------911---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## zip (Feb 27, 2011)

.....967.....


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I've been a lucky winner once already so I'll pass this one









Good luck everyone


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

719


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

409


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

267


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

844


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

I guess 420.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

622


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

345


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

C'mon 225! Poppa needs some ammo, Haaaaah!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't know if I am eligeble having won once but if I am, 678 is my number.
Philly


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

202


----------



## chilly (Mar 27, 2011)

338


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Mi mejor numero 325*. This is one of the lucky's number.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

812

One can only hope!!


----------



## Seung (May 4, 2011)

681


----------



## MARK(BROKEN ARROW) (Apr 12, 2011)

735 please!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

756


----------



## Rat be gone (Aug 30, 2010)

It could only be 761


----------



## bandymannen (Apr 23, 2011)

...103...


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

684


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

456


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

69 please


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

257


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

555


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

391!!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

when is this one closing


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

777


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

451


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I find myself upon the horns of a dilemma. I did say that the original conditions apply, which included a 24 hour cutoff for guesses. However, I was actually having to do some work today to justify my pittance of a salary, so I didn't post that the cut off had passed for a few hours. And of course one of the people who jumped in late naturally had the third closest number, (cause that's just the way my luck works). What to do?

Well, easiest way out for me is to just give out 4 prizes this time, so being the morally lazy individual I am, I think that's what I'll do.

SO...........

The last number was 815, being the birthdate of my final spawn, Aug 15.

Bane
Pete
Rat 
and as a bonus
dhansen, You've all got mail!!!


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you Marty and James!







Very kind of you both.


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

awesome.







and i needed some more ammo

thanks james


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good job I did not enter 813 was my number







congrats to the winners and thanks to James and Marty for making it possible


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Fingers crossed .......... 99


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

AJW said:


> Fingers crossed .......... 99


----------



## babfb (May 2, 2011)

294,Please. New here, but I can use some ammo.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

jskeen said:


> Well, I find myself upon the horns of a dilemma. I did say that the original conditions apply, which included a 24 hour cutoff for guesses. However, I was actually having to do some work today to justify my pittance of a salary, so I didn't post that the cut off had passed for a few hours. And of course one of the people who jumped in late naturally had the third closest number, (cause that's just the way my luck works). What to do?
> 
> Well, easiest way out for me is to just give out 4 prizes this time, so being the morally lazy individual I am, I think that's what I'll do.
> 
> ...


maybe it's time for this thread to close?


----------



## Robert123 (Apr 16, 2011)

625


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

*Congratulations to the winners!*


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 8, 2011)

101!


----------

